# What turbo to get? When will it spool?? T3T4 vs T70 vs T72 vs GT45 Want to make 500whp + on a 12v vrt



## vdubwest (Feb 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

You cant be serious with those turbos.:banghead:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Doing it all wrong..


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Get a *Garrett* GT3582R .82AR and done.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

vdubwest said:


> Yea, I am.


Quality CDM turbochargers glued together, its the way of the future









:banghead:

Who do you think makes OEM turbos? I guarantee its not designed in Bangkok or Taiwan, nor assembled by 9 year old kids.

If your going to turbo something, _anything_, use something proven and reliable. its not worth the hassle to run sh!t parts.

Consider Holsets if your on a budget.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Dave926 said:


> :banghead:
> 
> Who do you think makes OEM turbos? I guarantee its not designed in Bangkok or Taiwan, nor assembled by 9 year old kids.
> 
> ...


Good call on the Holsets, I keep forgetting about them


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

Bunch of knock offs get a real turbo if you want to make reliable power.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

Precision Billet 6265 T4 .81a/r - Non ball-bearing if you like


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Dave926 said:


> You cant be serious with those turbos.:banghead:


Lol. :thumbup:


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

What they're trying to say is that those Ebay knock off brand turbos are cheap Chinese pieces of crap. They will not last long and could harm your motor when (not if) they break.

I'm running the Precision 6265, and it kicks ass. You'll see 20 psi by 4000 rpm and can make over 650 whp if your motor is built for it :thumbup:


----------



## Mathdiesel (Sep 13, 2005)

You're off to a very bad start if you're seriously considering one of those turbos for a 500+whp build


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

As others have stated, get a Holset or else get a used Garrett, BW, or Precision turbo.


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

People must have forgotten about this thread


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4639002-The-Ultimate-Ebay-Big-Turbo-Experiment


OP. Give that a read :thumbup::wave:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

^I cant not see that without dying laughing :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

where did that picture of the face come from?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Dont really care what that thread pertains. Five people having good luck out of their turbos does not constitute that everyone should run that ****.

20k miles does not constitute reliability. Garrett and Holset have proven that with their OEM applications, where cummins trucks run for hundreds of thousands of miles for many years running 25+psi. Garrett has been around forever, with tons of oem passenger car applications too.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Dave926 said:


> 20k miles does not constitute reliability.


Agreed... I am glad that the general quality of the "eBay Turbo" has improved but I still do not think they have a very high success rate. 20K is better than I'd expect from a cheap turbo however I would still be a bit cautious about attempting to make any serious power from a turbo that could possibly grenade my motor. Use cautiously.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

Not to mention I wonder how much their efficiency is affected from the not 100% correct sizing of parts.


----------

